# Damage to roof with a closed cut valley.



## AHayes (1 mo ago)

I have a roof with a closed cut valley. There is damage to the right section of roof and that is the section that extends under the other shingles on the other side of the valley. Is it possible to repair just the damaged section without causing future issues?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Possible, yes. Depends on the age of existing and skill of who foes the repair.


----------

